# Tyre dressing - What to buy???



## phil_lfc_3 (Oct 12, 2010)

Ive been looking for a tyre dressing that is going to last at least more than a few days! lol! After reading on here alot of people are using:

Chemical Guys - New Look Trim Gel
or
Zaino Z-16 Perfect Tire Gloss

Can anyone tell me which they think is the better of the two? Or if you have used or are using something different that is any good?

Also what are the best applicators for putting these on? 

thanks

phil


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Z-16 or FK #108. They are more or less the same. No sling from them either. 1 coat for matte/natural 2+ for a more glossy finish.

I use a normal yellow round applicator and pop it into a zip up sandwhich bag after use.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Z-16 water based so wont turn tires brown over time, plus its the quickest tire dressing to apply, and a little goes a long way.


----------



## northva (Mar 29, 2010)

New look trim gel :thumb: 

i use dishwashing sponge Cut in half (save some £££££)


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

I begun by using Megs Hot Shine Tyre Spray, easy application and was definitely one of if not, the, wettest look you can find. Iv since changed to their endurance gel the price is good and even though it takes longer to apply it really does last weeks and weeks and weeks however the look isn't so wet but I dont mind that actually I prefer it!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I use Meg all season dressing, really like the look. Also use CG silk shine and CG new look trim gel. :thumb:


----------



## Juicy Jen (May 4, 2010)

I use 303 Aerospace Protectant as it does a multitude of jobs


----------



## MrReynolds (Jun 14, 2010)

Another one for megs endurance here


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Out of the 2 listed I prefer Z16 for both usability & longevity.

If you don't mind buying in bulk give your local Autosmart rep a call for 5L of Highstyle..beats every other tyre dressing hands down imo & makes all the others look rather expensive too:thumb:


----------



## CamV6 (Dec 14, 2006)

My favourite that I used for years was Blackfire but I've just tried and am now utterly converted to the new Chemical Guys tyre dressing called G6 Hyper Coat and its brilliant stuff. 

Its like Migilore in consistency and appearance in the bottle but its a lot longer lasting and a bit more 'blingy' if that's your desired finish. If it isnt, just use less product. OOh, and it simply doesnt sling at all unlike Megs and Blackfire gel type dressings.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Z16, better than Pnue too..

One thing you may find with tyre shine is that different tyres as in make can may take the product differently..


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

I love Megs Endurance and the 3M tyre restorer, but have found recently that 303 Aerospace Protectant gives a nice finish and can be used for many other parts!


----------



## TMM (Aug 30, 2008)

Juicy Jen said:


> I use 303 Aerospace Protectant as it does a multitude of jobs


+1. Guaranteed no sling, and gives a that satin look "new tire" appearance.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Prima Nero :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I used to use CG's New Look Gel for quite a while, but now reserve that for hard plastic trim and use Zaino Z16 now. I just prefer using a water based product for tyres these days.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

ajlittler said:


> I love Megs Endurance


+1 for megs


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

+1 for Megs Endurance, although I also like Turtle Wax Wet 'n' Black spray...


----------



## phil_lfc_3 (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice guys, I think I am going to go with Zaino z16 to start with and see how that goes! Well when the weather improves abit that is! :wall: But atleast there is a decent choice of good tyre dressings out there!

cheers

Phil


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

My favourites are either Zaino Z-16 or Wheelwax Extreme Black, both water based and both leave a factory sheen for that new tyre look. No sling either. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

I flip between Zaino Z-16 and AS Highstyle.

Z-16 lasts ages but gives a matte look. With highstyle lasts aprox 2 weeks but is quite glossy.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Meguiars Endurance for me.


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Meguiars Endurance for me.


and me, everytime


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

i dont know why, but i just can't reccomend megs endurance. i've got it and it lasts a long time, but it takes aaaages to apply, doesn't get into all the nooks and crannies of the tyre wall and it just seems a bit thick and gloopy.

All down to preferance, and i'll definatley be going back to AS highstyle, cheap as chips.


----------



## -JP- (Jan 27, 2009)

Z-16 or ValetPro Protectant for me. VP Protectant 1:1 works ace on tires, it gives a great matt "factory-look".


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Cherry blossom boot polish and some elbow grease!
Just make sure it doesn't get on the treads.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

Trade: Espuma RD50 :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

At the moment I'd go with RD50 or AG RubberCleaner+.

I have a bottle of Megs Endurance but in my opinion it doesn't reward you for the time it takes to apply, it lasts no longer than those two products mentioned above yet is not as easy to apply. It's also more expensive.


----------



## mccalia1 (Mar 1, 2008)

The two I rate are Chemical Guys New Look Dressing and Zaino z16. Chemical Guys new look dressing is long lasting but personally I find it messy to work with hence the reason I tend to use the Zaino product which provides a good finish and easy application.

I don't rate Autoglyms tyre dressing.


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

Megs Endurance Gel
Autoglym Rubber Cleaner (Trade version)
Autoglym Instant Tyre Dressing (Retail version)

All good products if you ask me :thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

CJA Valeting said:


> Megs Endurance Gel
> Autoglym Rubber Cleaner (Trade version)
> Autoglym Instant Tyre Dressing (Retail version)
> 
> All good products if you ask me :thumb:


AG Instant tyre dressing..............?

Perhaps the worst product i have ever used. Lasts about 30 minutes and looks harry bright into the bargain. :doublesho


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Maybe with all the differant type of tyre compounds (soft hard ect) the tyre products might not work the same? not all tyres are made the from identical materials


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

I think that is true but only to a partial extent. If a tyre dressing performs completely rubbish on one type of tyre, good chance it will with everything else.


----------



## dr-x (Jul 31, 2010)

Megs Endurance Gel:thumb:

Good results & luv the smell


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

shinearama warehouse manager here, i use insta finish tyre gel, with sonus tyre applicator


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

I've also heard good reviews of FK's 108AS Top Kote Tire Dressing, if that's another spanner in the works!


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> AG Instant tyre dressing..............?
> 
> Perhaps the worst product i have ever used. Lasts about 30 minutes and looks harry bright into the bargain. :doublesho


Learn how to use it properly then, i easily get 2 weeks from an application and if you dont want a shine just buff off after 5 minutes for a satin look.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

Hoppo32 said:


> Learn how to use it properly then, i easily get 2 weeks from an application and if you dont want a shine just buff off after 5 minutes for a satin look.


How can you learn how to use a tyre dressing? You clean the tyres, then you spray it on. I hear mostly negative comments about it I'm afraid.


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

The best I've found is Trifalgar's Super Rubber Dressing.


----------



## O.C.D (Aug 8, 2010)

MEGS ENDURANCE AS MENTIONED BEFORE NON SCRATCH WASHING UP SPONGE USE SCOURING SIDE , DONT OVERLOAD TO MUCH AND IT GOES ON WELL WITHOUT ANY SLING , THIN EVEN COATING :lol:


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

O.C.D said:


> MEGS ENDURANCE AS MENTIONED BEFORE NON SCRATCH WASHING UP SPONGE USE SCOURING SIDE , DONT OVERLOAD TO MUCH AND IT GOES ON WELL WITHOUT ANY SLING , THIN EVEN COATING :lol:


Speak up mate, I can't hear you.

<------------- Caps lock button is that way.


----------



## oldcracker (Jan 12, 2010)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> AG Instant tyre dressing..............?
> 
> Perhaps the worst product i have ever used. Lasts about 30 minutes and looks harry bright into the bargain. :doublesho
> 
> ...


yup easily 2 weeks for me


----------



## ch96066 (Oct 17, 2010)

Have used 303 and surf garage beyond black tire pro. Both with the classic yellow foam pad. Easy to apply, satin rather than plastic glossy finish. Can get 2 weeks out of each with normal driving and no rain or sidewalk marks.


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

G220 said:


> How can you learn how to use a tyre dressing? You clean the tyres, then you spray it on. I hear mostly negative comments about it I'm afraid.


Well for a start you'd be suprised how many people dont give the tyres a good scrub first. Secondly dont spray it on, it only takes the slightest breeze and it's all over the paintwork and wheels. Apply thinly with a piece of sponge as less is more with this product. Leave 5 minutes and buff for a satin finish or 10 minutes and wipe off any excess for a gloss shine.
It's all about getting the best out of any product even if it means using differently to the manufacturers instructions.
This forum is full of people saying certain products arn't up to the job when quite simply they are using them incorrectly.


----------



## robinson86 (Nov 29, 2010)

Another for Megs Endurance here, a bottle will last ages!


----------



## Lovescars (Dec 17, 2010)

i use megs as well but feel it doesnt last long maybe i need clean tyres more


----------



## danieliza (Mar 28, 2010)

IMO ValetPRO Professional Tyre Dressing is brilliant and great value for money!


----------



## bmbrian (Jun 24, 2009)

Another one for meguires endurance.


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

+1 for Megs Endurance. Doesn't look too wet and lasts a good few weeks. Can't believe no-one has mentioned the smell! Good enough to eat


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Another for Megs Endurance


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

I am for FK108AS. Very natural finish and incredible water repellency. :thumb:


----------



## lesley2337 (Nov 15, 2009)

Megs endurance for me too 
Got a bottle waiting under the Xmas tree for me lol


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Turtle Wax wet n black for me although done via a brush and not through the spray bottle :thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Espuma RD50 or VP Professional for me :thumb:


----------



## dohc-vtec (Mar 19, 2010)

Does anyone know if Megs Endurance is water based?


----------

